# MPGomatic '09 Sentra Review



## mpgomatic (Feb 28, 2009)

Howdy all!

Just wanted to drop in, say hello, and let you know that I posted our 2009 Nissan Sentra review (video and text) earlier this month. 

With luck, we'll get to put a SE-R to the test later this year ...

Enjoy!


----------

